# Ukrainian: офигеть, блин



## Saluton

Допоможiть перекласти з росiйської, будь ласка. "Блин" як лайка, звичайно.


----------



## Selyd

Українською пряма лайка не вийде. Властиве мові наврочування:
_- Хай тобі грець (інсульт)!_
_- Щоб тебе пранці (сифіліс) з'їли!_
_- Корчі б на тебе!_
Евфемізм може бути:
- _Дідько!_
У нас казали дівчата: _Ах ти , нечиста квасоля!_
Сучасним підійде "Блін!".
А в якому контесті застосувати, яка ситуація?


----------



## Selyd

Може так-
_Дідько! Здуріти можна!_


----------



## Saluton

"Дiдько" - це "чёрт"? Не розумiю, чому ви це вважаєте евфемiзмом =) На мою думку, "чёрт" i "блин" - лайки однакової сили =) Але "дiдько", я так розумiю, не стосовувається як слово-паразит, так? "Все це, дiдько, дicтало, дiдько" =)

Я росiянин, але хочу згадати українську, виправляйте мої помилки, будь ласка, якщо вони є.

Цi слова я хочу використовувати для вираження досади. Якщо "офигеть" - не вигук, а дiєслово, тодi як? "Вони стоять i тихо дурiють"? =)

Українець, що сидить поруч, пiдказує, що краще не перекладати слово "офигеть" взагалі, а сказати росiйською =)


----------



## Awwal12

> Українець, що сидить поруч, пiдказує, що краще не перекладати слово "офигеть" взагалі, а сказати росiйською =)


That becomes interesting. ) And how about the Ukrainized variant "офигети"?


----------



## Adnyre

That would be 'офігіти', but it's an obvious loan, and sounds a bit awkward, though Russian slang words are widely used in Ukrainian nowadays. You may also say 'здуріти можна!'.


----------



## Awwal12

> That would be 'офігіти'


Sorry, mea culpa, I wasn't careful enough.  Thanks for your comment.


----------



## suntunerou

Мої п'ять:
Як на мене, то краще ВЗАГАЛІ не лаятися...
До речі, вельмишановне панство помітило, що українська лайка має трішки інші витоки аніж російські? Це - інша культура. Мова це є і культура також, вони є нерозривні. Таким чином, візьму на себе сміливість розкритикувати будь-які намагання транскрибувати "офигеть" в будь-яких формах.


----------



## Natabka

Я, до речі, теж відразу подумала про "*здуріти можна*". Але коли вживати тільки "офигеть" чи тільки "блин", то в мене теж з тим проблеми  Переважна більшість легко говорить "блін", часом, щоб звучало смішніше, - "млинець".

Взагалі-то, п*ереклад лайки однієї мови на іншу ніколи не звучатиме природним і не матиме того ж ефекту, що в оригінальній мові*. 



> ...українська лайка має трішки інші витоки аніж російська? Це - інша  культура. Мова це є і культура також, вони є нерозривні.


- оце є абсолютна правда - і з філологічного, і психологічного, й етнічного погляду. Мені пригадалися університетські заняття з психології, де викладачка розповідала про такі собі "стадії" в психо-фізіологічному розвитку людини: рот (діти все пробують на смак)» анус»статеві органи. До чого я це веду - різні нації так само в чомусь є зацикленими, зафіксованими на певній з цих стадій: німці (а з ними, здається, українці), наприклад, на анальній (всі згадали німецькі матюки, росіяни - на генітальній (бо всі їхні матюки крутяться навколо двох органів й одного процесу, хіба ні?).

Тема піднімалася отут і тут, зокрема, пост Валентина: 



> ... насери собі у голову, щоб мякше спати було,  гавнюк, сцикун і т.ін. - [у]країнська лайка... більше схожа на європейську тим, що її основою є  не статевий акт і різновиди його збочень, а анус і акт дефекації.  Колись на цю тему була цікава стаття у журналі "Трибуна". Всьому має  бути свій час, місце і обставини чи умови. Спробував би хтось у Грузії  сказати тубільцю "Й.. твою мать!"[як це вільно пашталакають по-російськи] ножаку під груди отримав би!  Шануймося, коли ми того варті.


Відповідно, якщо й лаятися, то теж по-своєму.


----------



## Sobakus

Как-то у вас легко получается делить на "наше" и "не наше". Все русские матюки в большей или меньешй степени - и общеславянские тоже, и обусловлена их генитальная направленность, на мой взгляд, вовсе не тем, что кто-то где-то на какой-то стадии развития зациклился(не помню из курса психологии, чтобы стадии эти разнились у разных народов), а церковным табу на половой акт и всё с ним связанное. Более того, мат и ругательства - несколько разные вещи, как правильно подмечено в первой ссылке Natabka; в европейских языках мата вообще нет, а распространённая там тема дефекации едва ли менее распространена в восточнославянских ругательствах.
Касательно же слова "фига", словарь Фасмера обнаруживает украинский его вариант "хвига", и в гугле его употребление есть. Можно ли его здесь использовать?


----------



## Natabka

Sobakus said:


> Как-то у вас легко получается делить на "наше" и "не наше".



Бо так є. Одні етноси відрізняються від інших, а мислити про "великий слов'янський народ" - сумнозвісна традиція родом з минулого століття. Хоча, наврядчи абсолютно об'єктивно, науково можна виробити списки особливостей кожного народу, скажімо: той - працьовитий, а цей - гордий, а інший - гуляка. Таке характеризування завжди матиме щось суб'єктивне, а всі народи матимуть щось спільне. Щодо психології, то, на жаль, не можу зараз обґрунтувати свої приклади конкретними дослідженнями, бо не пам'ятаю прізвищ.



> Все русские матюки в большей или меньешй степени - и общеславянские тоже...


Нічого собі! Цікава заява..



> Касательно же слова "фига", словарь Фасмера обнаруживает украинский его вариант "хвига", и в гугле его употребление есть. Можно ли его здесь использовать?


Це точно не є відповідником "фига" як лайки, швидше за все, "хвига" могло стосуватися "фіґи" як фрукта. Зараз ви його точно ніде не почуєте. Та й буквосполучення "хв-" замість "ф-" тепер вживається, щоб зумисне підкреслити старомодну неграмотність, як от "Хведір" замість "Федір".

Словник Грінченка 1907 року має такі записи:

*Хвиґа*, ґи, ж. 1) Винная ягода, Ficus carica L. ЗЮЗО. І. 123. А діточкам черевички, хвиґ та винограду. Шевч. 116. 2) Хвиґи-миґи. Лакомства, сласти. Були там і всякі панські шпундрщ і витребеньки, і хвиґи-миґи, і дуже добре  частування. Стор. М. Пр. 150.

*Хвиґлювати *- Юлнть, тж. див. нижче:

Але вже десь у той час "хвиґа" могла ставати "фіґою", бо ось: 

*Фиґлювати*, лиш, еш, гл. 1) Украшать различними завитками (печенье, зданіе).Наш коровай фиґльований. Гол. IV. 381. 2*) Штуки выкидывать, фокусы устраивать. См. Хвиґлювати.

Правописний словник Голоскевича 1929 року фіксує вже тільки одне слово:
*фі́ґа*, -ґи, -зі; фі́ґи, фіґ


----------



## Sobakus

Спасибо за пояснения по поводу фиги, но не хотите ли вы сказать, что мат - явление исключительно русское и что те же слова на х-, п- и е- не присутсвуют в подавляющем большинстве славянских языков? К слову, я бы посоветовал не мешать языкознание с политикой. Народы и культуры - вещи спорные и вообще больше относятся к политике, а вот факты языка - они перед носом, тем более, когда дело касается таких древних и основательных слоёв лексики, как мат и ругательства.


----------



## Natabka

sobakus said:


> ... но не хотите ли вы сказать, что мат - явление исключительно русское и что те же слова на х-, п- и е- не присутсвуют в подавляющем большинстве славянских языков? К слову, я бы посоветовал не мешать языкознание с политикой...



Я, власне, подумала про Вас, що Ви підходите до мовних питань з якимсь політичним ухилом  Я ж обґрунтовувала те, що "п*ереклад лайки однієї мови на іншу ніколи не звучатиме природним і не  матиме того ж ефекту, що в оригінальній мові*." Тобто, що кожна мова (=етнос) має свої особливості "національного матюкання", а не те, що матюкаються тільки росіяни, а всі решта щебечуть. В українській, наприклад, х-/п- слова також є, але звичний контекст їх використання був інакшим (сороміцькі коломийки, пісні тощо), а для щоденного матюкання вживалися інші слова, як я вже писала вище. Тепер ситуація інакша й більшість тих людей, що вічувають потребу в лайливих словах, користується російською (звідси, можливо, й походять ті вислови, на які Ви натякаєте - що матюки  -явище буцімто тільки російське), але м'якші російські вульгаризми, на кшталт "офигеть", переважно просто транскрибуються/вимовляються українською - "офігіти". 


п.с. не лінгвістична ремарка, та все ж: мова - нерозривно пов'язана з її носієм (народом, етносом) та культурою, це поняття держава, громадянство і подібні стосуються політики.


----------

